# my photo close up problems.



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I bought a Nikon L30 some time ago. it would not take close ups (not like my Nikon F3). found the problem recently, in the chineese manual, found the "switch" to "engage" the close up "mode". I don't like computers running my auto eng, or my camera. vin


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

"First world problems."


----------

